# New Avatar To Celebrate Lakers' ThreePeat!



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

If you want to use it, simply go to your profile and click the "change avatar" button on the bottom...the avatar is the last in line.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Did u get that from lakers.com?*

Did u get that from lakers.com? There are probably a lot of other good pictures in there aswell. How do you create an avatar? I'd like to find my own pic, rather than just selecting one from the list.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Did u get that from lakers.com?*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> Did u get that from lakers.com? There are probably a lot of other good pictures in there aswell. How do you create an avatar? I'd like to find my own pic, rather than just selecting one from the list.


Save whatever you like to your own pc, then you can always upload your avatar to the site.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks Penny.


----------

